# Message for emz000



## jaffacakes (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi - please forgive me - I'm new to this forum, not sure how to pm you. Basically I have been following your posts on the forum and I would like to know if there is an outcome to your story.

I returned from Luxor a couple of weeks ago and met a young man - not sure if he is for real though - whatever way he has muddled my head and heart. I so wish I know someone that could tell me more about him - in someways I wish I could hear something bad about him then it would be easy to walk away - crazy, crazy, I was only with him for 11 days.

Hope you reply:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't believe it...


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

jaffacakes said:


> Hi - please forgive me - I'm new to this forum, not sure how to pm you. Basically I have been following your posts on the forum and I would like to know if there is an outcome to your story.
> 
> I returned from Luxor a couple of weeks ago and met a young man - not sure if he is for real though - whatever way he has muddled my head and heart. I so wish I know someone that could tell me more about him - in someways I wish I could hear something bad about him then it would be easy to walk away - crazy, crazy, I was only with him for 11 days.
> 
> Hope you reply:ranger:


In as nutshell these guys are after one thing money and a UK visa, I have seen them here in Sharm walking hand in hand with Bett Lynch look alikes 25 years older than them, I saw one the other day in purple lycra and a black hand bag with some guy who looked 20 - I did a double take I thought it was a cross between Gary Glitter and Margaret Thatcher, the hairspray alone she uses is probably causing a hole in the ozone layer over Naama Bay

So be warned..run they are very slick and smooth operators.


----------



## stefnova (Feb 4, 2011)

jaffacakes said:


> Hi - please forgive me - I'm new to this forum, not sure how to pm you. Basically I have been following your posts on the forum and I would like to know if there is an outcome to your story.
> 
> I returned from Luxor a couple of weeks ago and met a young man - not sure if he is for real though - whatever way he has muddled my head and heart. I so wish I know someone that could tell me more about him - in someways I wish I could hear something bad about him then it would be easy to walk away - crazy, crazy, I was only with him for 11 days.
> 
> Hope you reply:ranger:


I'm not sure I'm with you, is emz000 a poster you met in Luxor? or are you talking about an Egyptian lad?

:confused2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

:frusty:

Not another one...


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Another potential case of MMD......My Mohamed's Different! 

Run for the hills! Guard your purse! Get out with at least a shred of dignity left!

(All kidding aside--are you serious?!?!?!)


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Another potential case of MMD......My Mohamed's Different!
> 
> Run for the hills! Guard your purse! Get out with at least a shred of dignity left!
> 
> (All kidding aside--are you serious?!?!?!)


well, think its time to start a section of forum dedicated to this neverending subject ,
just put photo up and then see how many recognise said person and three strikes your out.
my suggestion.
take it for holiday romance go home and live your life.
bat


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

*Horus*

Did you change your hair style? Your new profile picture makes you look 10 years younger!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> *Horus*
> 
> Did you change your hair style? Your new profile picture makes you look 10 years younger!


:clap2::clap2: now:focus:


----------



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

jaffacakes said:


> Hi - please forgive me - I'm new to this forum, not sure how to pm you. Basically I have been following your posts on the forum and I would like to know if there is an outcome to your story.
> 
> I returned from Luxor a couple of weeks ago and met a young man - not sure if he is for real though - whatever way he has muddled my head and heart. I so wish I know someone that could tell me more about him - in someways I wish I could hear something bad about him then it would be easy to walk away - crazy, crazy, I was only with him for 11 days.
> 
> Hope you reply:ranger:



hiya!
i wish there was an outcome to my story hun but got a feeling its only half way through lol. what u wrote above is exactly what i was going through 9 months ago, so i know exactly how u feel. 
almost a year later and we are still mad about each other, but unfortunatley i am still as confused as i was when i met him. in that time i have realised i love him and he loves me, but we are struggling to take the next step in either me moving to cairo or him moving here, neither of which are ideal for either of us and will be either difficult or impossible but we know we are made for each other and need to be together so we will work it out somehow. 
as the voices of doom on here have stated, there is a good chance he isnt genuine but there is no rule that says your soulmate cannot come from a different and maybe poorer country. listen to your gut instinct and not the people who tell you to run when they dont know you or your man so can only go off the general reputation that the egy men have. 
feel free to chat to me anytime and i will help where i can and listen when i cant help because i met a girl in the same situation and chatting to her helped me a great deal in trying to sort out the questions and make sense of everything. 
ps if your egy man is at hot as mine u have great taste haha! xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Emz000 said:


> hiya!
> i wish there was an outcome to my story hun but got a feeling its only half way through lol. what u wrote above is exactly what i was going through 9 months ago, so i know exactly how u feel.
> almost a year later and we are still mad about each other, but unfortunatley i am still as confused as i was when i met him. in that time i have realised i love him and he loves me, but we are struggling to take the next step in either me moving to cairo or him moving here, neither of which are ideal for either of us and will be either difficult or impossible but we know we are made for each other and need to be together so we will work it out somehow.
> as the voices of doom on here have stated, there is a good chance he isnt genuine but there is no rule that says your soulmate cannot come from a different and maybe poorer country. listen to your gut instinct and not the people who tell you to run when they dont know you or your man so can only go off the general reputation that the egy men have.
> ...




True we can only go on the reputation of Egyptian men that we see on a daily basis, not through telephone calls and etn.
I once worked in a department that was solely for helping out women that had been fleeced by their Egyptian boyfriends/husbands/lovers.... there is not a story I have not heard, a chat up line I have not smiled at and sadly many stories that I could have cried at.... I got out of that job as to be quite honest it was depressing and heartbreaking and yet every day and I mean every day I would get at least two phone calls from women in distress..
You are not just having a boyfriend/husband from a poor country you are having his family, his traditions, his religion....the only thing they tend to give up for you is their country!!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Emz000 said:


> hiya!
> i wish there was an outcome to my story hun but got a feeling its only half way through lol. what u wrote above is exactly what i was going through 9 months ago, so i know exactly how u feel.
> almost a year later and we are still mad about each other, but unfortunatley i am still as confused as i was when i met him. in that time i have realised i love him and he loves me, but we are struggling to take the next step in either me moving to cairo or him moving here, neither of which are ideal for either of us and will be either difficult or impossible but we know we are made for each other and need to be together so we will work it out somehow.
> as the voices of doom on here have stated, there is a good chance he isnt genuine but there is no rule that says your soulmate cannot come from a different and maybe poorer country. listen to your gut instinct and not the people who tell you to run when they dont know you or your man so can only go off the general reputation that the egy men have.
> ...


as one of the voices of doom,we are not going on general reputation-of egyptian men, but by experience and first hand knowledge,and the many many girls or woman in situations that have been helped by the same voices of doom.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> *Horus*
> 
> Did you change your hair style? Your new profile picture makes you look 10 years younger!


Yes I did dahling vidal sasoon has nothing on me my last style was oh so 2010 

I see first hand from the perspective of cheeky guy how these Eggy guys operate they have even told me things to say and they were more cheesy than a mozarella pizza

I have one at the moment but I am not going to go MAHD (My Arabee Habibti is Different) I have only spent 120 LE on her and budgeted myself for no more than 30 LE at any one time. All valuables are kept out of site no real feelings there on my part as I know she has bad intentions

These guys will pull your heart strings just play along see it for it's worth and have some fun lady get him to cart you around everywhere once I sort some issues I am getting ferried around Cairo and Alex I will meet her at the airport with a handful of weeds and some hibiscus I found growing by the road she has never had flowers off a man before :eyebrows:

I will probably be here crying my eyes out and you guys will say I TOLD YOU SO


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Surely Horus, this makes you no better than any of them??? The way you constantly degrade women and make out they are all queuing up for you LOL!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samui13 said:


> Surely Horus, this makes you no better than any of them??? The way you constantly degrade women and make out they are all queuing up for you LOL!!!!


So maybe his knowledge "from their side" should be listened to???

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Emz000 said:


> hiya!
> i wish there was an outcome to my story hun but got a feeling its only half way through lol. what u wrote above is exactly what i was going through 9 months ago, so i know exactly how u feel.
> almost a year later and we are still mad about each other, but unfortunatley i am still as confused as i was when i met him. in that time i have realised i love him and he loves me, but we are struggling to take the next step in either me moving to cairo or him moving here, neither of which are ideal for either of us and will be either difficult or impossible but we know we are made for each other and need to be together so we will work it out somehow.
> as the voices of doom on here have stated, there is a good chance he isnt genuine but there is no rule that says your soulmate cannot come from a different and maybe poorer country. listen to your gut instinct and not the people who tell you to run when they dont know you or your man so can only go off the general reputation that the egy men have.
> ...


.......and I would say, regardless of culture, nationality or religion or anything else. How can anyone fall in love with anyone that they dont know. Whats genuine about that???

Jo xxx


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> Yes I did dahling vidal sasoon has nothing on me my last style was oh so 2010
> 
> I see first hand from the perspective of cheeky guy how these Eggy guys operate they have even told me things to say and they were more cheesy than a mozarella pizza
> 
> ...


Talk about verbal diarrhoea........:eyebrows:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

samui13 said:


> Surely Horus, this makes you no better than any of them??? The way you constantly degrade women and make out they are all queuing up for you LOL!!!!


Not 100% correct in that:

a) I don't break anyones heart or mess them about
b) I don't scam people
c) If some forward woman chooses to approach me and she is on holiday that's her choice. Some have blatantly told me they have someone "back home" and they are flattered when you compliment them and tell me how the boyfriend is "such and such" never get's them flowers, pays them attention, sits around watching football, ignores them BLAH BLAH. So a word of warning to men treat your woman well if you don't someone else will.

From an insiders perspective and speaking man to man I can tell you this, so be warned about these guys

1. They have shown me photos on the phone of women of European wives and I have laughed and asked them if they go with people here,the conversation turns to "lads talk" and they have laughed and shown me photos of other women they have on the go, it's VERY common. 

2. I have come across women here who are controlled by the Egyptian boyfriend to the point they will actually look straight ahead and not at me and look up at the boyfriend almost like the need permission to speak

3. I have seen young Egyptian men with women who are twice as old as them

4. Some of the Egyptian men go with Russian prostitutes, I have been offered and turn it down. 

5. They take adult photos and videos of themselves on phones with "girlfriends" and proudly show me and laugh, some look covert so be warned which indicates be extra careful

I have categorised "Egyptian boyfriend syndrome" or "holiday romance syndrome" into a few categories as an insider to place it into perspective:

1. Young ladies after some entertainment, to be polite. They see it as what happens in Egypt stays in Egypt, "girls night out" They have NO intention of living here and will say something like "no, never, I am a London girl at heart I love my shopping etc I am here for a good time"

2. Ladies who are starved of attention or shy. You can tell who they are by the body language, they also look plain and "decent girls" from a clean middle class background, they liven up when you talk to them and Egyptian men spot them and go over. They might either be ignored at home or been on the shelf a while.

3. Older women who are divorced with money who are flattered by any attention they get because time, booze, cigarettes and gravity has taken it's toll

I have studied the Egyptian gigalo in action, they will use open ended questions to engage them in conversation "who, what, where, when, why and how" They like using the question "why" They are masters at body language and will mimic your body language and look you in the eyes and at the end of the night I can't tell you how many drunk women at a "certain bar" end up having a snog. I have then seen the same guys do the same thing to someone else next day or next week

Just by the nature they are smooth talking, slim, dark and handsome women fall for them.

So if you want to come here to Egypt and get pulled into the venus fly trap so be it, at least hopefully some ladies who may read this are fore armed and fore warned.

Take it as a holiday romance and THAT'S IT, forget it, park it aside and simply move on.

If you have issues at home with you BF sort them out now before coming here.

I have someone here interested in me here, she is not however that slick, she tells me what I want to hear, some of it is quite cheesy and corkers, some of the stories do not tally up and she sulks when I have told her Egypt is my home and she says it's great here. She became VERY animated when I said however with my EU passport I would consider Cyprus, Spain or Italy. I see her for what she is a welcome break in my day that serves as distraction and that I am her potential meal ticket so I play along. I picked up on it how she has asked me when I am getting divorced and future plans for children I am not stupid, so men be warned as well.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hark at Mr. Psycholgy....

To sum it up, all these Egyptian gigolos wish to do is treat white women like ****s and their own women like shrines.

They make it a challenge, their religion justifies it.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Hark at Mr. Psycholgy....
> 
> To sum it up, all these Egyptian gigolos wish to do is treat white women like ****s and their own women like shrines.
> 
> They make it a challenge, their religion justifies it.


It's not psychology by my insider observations and women fall for it.

On a very disturbing level some of the guys take photos and videos and they think it's funny I think it's sick.

I discovered most of this just through "lad speak" something women coming here would not uncover, they are far from the gents they make out to be and even have wives in Cairo etc

Some women who come out here choose to act like ****s.. I feel sorry for the pretty plain ones who have had too much to drink

It's always the same lines "where you from" "ahh lovely..engeleezee" "what's your name" "where is your boyfriend" "you do something to me, I do not know the word how to say how you make me feel when I look at you" "your a very pretty women, anyone ever tell you?" "I am civil engineer from Cairo" blah blah blah my name is "Me Ali, you call me Alan..you your name ah very nice?"

I don't go out anymore with "these lads" there would be banter like "here looky her, she's nice, what you think, funny way she dance and dress, where you buy short skirt like that in England.. maybe too much to drink jiggy jiggy later"


----------

